
Using WebThings Gateway notifications as a warning system for your home - headalgorithm
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2019/08/using-webthings-gateway-notifications-as-a-warning-system-for-your-home/
======
Mister_Snuggles
This is quite interesting - I haven't looked at this in any detail until now,
but I have done a bunch of home automation related stuff using Home Assistant
and Node-RED.

Looking at the user guide[0], it looks to be a simiplified Home Assistant type
UI with a simplified Node-RED like rules engine. I'm quite impressed and need
to dig into this some more.

[0] [https://iot.mozilla.org/docs/gateway-user-
guide.html](https://iot.mozilla.org/docs/gateway-user-guide.html)

------
josep2
It's about time I install WebThings on my Pi and give this a try. Really cool
demo!

